# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Xin tài liệu về WinForm trong C#

## giasuvietmy

anh nào có tài liệu về Winfrom trong C# nói về:
cách sử dụng các control, các phương thức, thuộc tính của control và cách dùng.
xử lý hình ảnh, đồ họa trong C# thì Share cho em với nha!
Thanks!

----------

